# White rice and boiled chicken, how much?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog vomited so I am feeding him white rice and chicken. Do I feed a total amount equivalent to the amount of kibble I would give at a meal?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would just give little and often. See how he does with a few tablespoons of rice and a little chicken and then feed some more after a couple of hours. Thats how I've always done it...although they seem to bounce back from sickness pretty quick and always seem ravenous so after I check they are keeping it down I then give them a bowl full! They love their poorly food!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Dogs can vomit for all sorts of reasons, some isolated incidences or some more chronic. Did he vomit just once? If so, I wouldn't go substituting his food just yet as that could upset his tummy even more so. If he seems okay otherwise, give him a little water or low salt broth and, if he keeps that down after an hour or two, try about 1/3 - 1/2 of his kibble (moistening it a bit may help). If that goes well, give him the rest of his kibble a couple hours later. If he keeps vomiting, follow Emma&Tilly's suggestion and contact a vet if things don't improve quickly. Here's hoping for a quick recovery for your pooch!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Vet just said it was probably from eating too fast, and to elevate his dish. I did the rice and boiled chicken thing myself. I waited about an hour after he vomited (just one time, but did the same thing two days ago).
I also gave him a tablespoon of plain yoghurt.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

if he eats too fast, try putting the food in several of the cupcake depressions in a cupcake pan. this slows down their eating a little.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll try the cupcake pan trick. Tonight when I gave him his white rice by the tablespoon he acted like he'd been starved for a week. He was snapping it off the spoon like a maniac. So, I had to feed him by hand (he won't snap at my hands)


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

awww he's hungry LOL.

Whenever I have had to do chicken and rice or burger and rice with my dogs, I started with 1/4 cup - if they kept that down for about an hour they could have more. they have always been back to their regular food within a day or two.

Sounds like he is feeling better.


----------

